# Unable to cross vessed



## mshelly87 (Sep 10, 2009)

Our interventionalist tried to stent the RPDA and could not cross the vessel secondary to it being toruous. How would i bill this service? Should I put a 52 or 53 on it and drop it to paper? The carrier is medicare. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## dpeoples (Sep 10, 2009)

mshelly87 said:


> Our interventionalist tried to stent the RPDA and could not cross the vessel secondary to it being toruous. How would i bill this service? Should I put a 52 or 53 on it and drop it to paper? The carrier is medicare. Any help would be appreciated.



If the procedure was terminated at that point, then I would code the 92980 and append modifier 53. If more work was performed (ie another vessel stented or ballooned) I would just code the work that was completed (which means that the procedure was not actually discontinued), and not the failed attempt.

HTH


----------

